# My attempts at running gnome-commander2



## tim-m89 (Feb 20, 2011)

Installed x11-fm/gnome-commander2. But can't run it:


```
tim-desktop% gnome-commander       

** (process:7837): WARNING **: Error while processing locales, call to setlocale failed

(gnome-commander:7837): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gnome-commander:7837): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

** (gnome-commander:7837): WARNING **: Failed to open file '/home/tim/.gnome-commander/gnome-commander.xml': No such file or directory

(process:7838): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
tim-desktop%
```

Any ideas other than re install? Thanx


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 20, 2011)

I prefer Gentoo File Manager. You can install it from ports


----------



## Tarick (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't run gnome-commander2 too for a year already. It crashes with:

```
gdb gnome-commander
(gdb) run
--skipped--
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 8080041c0 (LWP 100409)]
0x000000080588d323 in g_type_is_a () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
```
Previously I thought that this is only my machine problem, but looks like the problem is reproducible.


----------



## tim-m89 (Feb 22, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I prefer Gentoo File Manager. You can install it from ports



Just tried gentoo fm for the first time and I'm like YUCK x( after coming from emelFM2


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 22, 2011)

I tried emelfm2. Yes. Is really good


----------

